# start to dovetails



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I know of a lot of things I did wrong here and learned from it…maybe today will be better. Here is my first ever dovetail.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice work - practice makes perfect.

Key was always that whether you like pins first or tails first…. Not to lay out both sides.. instead always use the cut board as the pattern to lay out the other side.
i do pins first.

But cut one board to fit the other.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Good job … keep it up! Dovetails take time a patience. Don't be fooled by the hotdogs that do them freehand in under three minutes. There are many, many ways to cut these things … the goal is a tight joint. Find *your* method and stick with it!


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Much better than my first time.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My unsolicited advice for happy Dovetailing is a saw that feels great in your hands.When you get the right saw in your hands cutting straight will be easy.
A good positive attitude helps too because it's going to take time.
The rest you'll have work out but that's part of the fun and it keeps woodworking interesting.

Or you could just buy a router and Dt fixture jig and be bored the rest of your life.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> My unsolicited advice for happy Dovetailing is a saw that feels great in your hands.When you get the right saw in your hands cutting straight will be easy.
> A good positive attitude helps too because it s going to take time.
> The rest you ll have work out but that s part of the fun and it keeps woodworking interesting.
> 
> ...


Good advice! My favorite "dovetail" saw was an old Stanley gent saw. I didn't like the handle, though … not enough control. Once I changed the handle to a more traditional open tote … it is now even more my favorite!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I bought a 372 pull saw and it is fantastic


----------

